# 3 Tage Mountainbiken in Frankreich aber wo?



## gringo77 (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,
meine Freundin und ich wollen im Juni 3-4 Tage zum biken fahren.
Als Abwechslung wollten wir mal nach Frankreich, allerdings fehlt mir absolut ein Anhaltspunkt in welche Region wir fahren könnten. Wir kommen aus dem Raum Frankfurt, Fahrstrecke sollte also nicht über 5 Stunden sein.
Habt Ihr ne Idee?
Das Gebiet muß jetzt nicht extrem steil oder anspruchsvoll sein, hab ja meine liebste dabei  ich sag mal angenehmes biken mit ein paar schönen HM und schönen Trails und schon sind wir zufrieden!
Oder müssen wir doch nach Berchtesgaden bzw. Österreich 

Danke im voraus für jeden Vorschlag!


----------



## iTom (4. Januar 2009)

gringo77 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> meine Freundin und ich wollen im Juni 3-4 Tage zum biken fahren.
> Als Abwechslung wollten wir mal nach Frankreich, allerdings fehlt mir absolut ein Anhaltspunkt in welche Region wir fahren könnten. Wir kommen aus dem Raum Frankfurt, Fahrstrecke sollte also nicht über 5 Stunden sein.
> Habt Ihr ne Idee?
> ...



Die Gegend um Colmar ist nicht schlecht. Über die SuFu im Freiburger Forum http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=38
dürfte es einige brauchbare Infos geben.
Großer Belchen, Col du calvaire, Lac Blanc, Lac Noir, Col de la Schlucht, Königsburg. 
Mehr oder weniger ein Spiegelbild der Gegend um Freiburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gringo77 (4. Januar 2009)

Andersrum gefragt 
habe das Elsass rausgesucht, könnt Ihr hierfür einen Ausgangspunkt, bzw. ne Stadt oder Dorf am besten sogar Unterkunft empfehlen?

Danke im voraus


----------



## iTom (4. Januar 2009)

Als Tourplanungshilfe kann ich das hier nahelegen:
ISBN 3-7654-2618-0.
Darin sind allerdings Wandertouren, die mit etwas Phantasie zu schönen Radtouren ausgebaut werden können

Ich hatte das Glück, dass ich das Buch in ner Bücherei ausleihen konnte.

Hier ein anderer Fred:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4517021&postcount=4


----------



## polo (5. Januar 2009)

5h könnte vielleicht knapp werden, aber das frz. jura ist sehr fein zum radeln.


----------



## rayc (5. Januar 2009)

Die Vogesen sind ein Traumgebiet voller Trails 
Und das schöne dabei , nicht überlaufen und keine Bikeverbote wie im Schwarzwald 

Nimm die Karten von IGN in 1:25.00 , die Club Voges Karten taugen nur für die grobe Übersicht.
Online sollte man http://www.geoportail.fr/visu2D.do?ter=metropole kennen.

Meine Touren in den Voges findest bei www.gpsies.de.
z.B.: http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=nboumoibumodobll 
Die Abfahrt bei dieser Tour vom Hoheneck ist schon extrem (teilweise S3 oder höher, also gegebenfalls anders abfahren)

Metzeral ist dabei ein idealer Startort.
Hoheneck, Petit Ballon und auch Brand Ballon (siehe http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=oejvefgpotgafdcn) sind ohne Transfer zu erreichen.

Auch die Ecke um Lac Blanc und Lac Noir sind sehr schön und mit vielen Trails versehen. (z.B. http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=grrmlvbftzqveceb und http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=iqsdqoywuxscfvhc)
Hier gibt es auch einen Bikepark.

Unsere Unterkunft in Metzeral:
Auberge et Chalets de la Wormsa
http://alsace-chalets.fr/index4.php?page=all_accueil

Bei http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps findest du einige Touren.

Die Vogesen haben auch Nachteile, man trifft nur wenige Wanderer und Biker. Das Wetter ist eher recht feucht, also nicht so trocken wie in Rhein-Main. 

ray


----------



## iTom (5. Januar 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Vogesen haben auch Nachteile, man trifft nur wenige Wanderer und Biker. Das Wetter ist eher recht feucht, also nicht so trocken wie in Rhein-Main.
> 
> ray



Tolle Infos

Dass es nicht so viele Wanderer od. Biker gibt ist doch nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil Ich würde es eher als Vorteil nennen

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es dort aber genauso Bikeverbote wie bei uns in BaWü. Scheint aber mehr toleriert zu werden


----------



## rayc (5. Januar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Dass es nicht so viele Wanderer od. Biker gibt ist doch nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil Ich würde es eher als Vorteil nennen


Das fehlende Simly hast du ja nachgetragen 


iTom schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gibt es dort aber genauso Bikeverbote wie bei uns in BaWü. Scheint aber mehr toleriert zu werden


Echt?
Und wo?
Ich habe in den Vogesen keine Verbotsschilder für VTT gesehen.
Nur Verbotsschilder für Motorräder.

ray


----------



## iTom (5. Januar 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Das fehlende Simly hast du ja nachgetragen
> 
> Echt?
> Und wo?
> ...



Es hatte mal irgendeiner, der aus Frankreich kommt, im Freiburger bzw. Karlsruher Forum geschrieben, dass es auch so etwas wie ne 2m-Regel gibt. Ich finde allerdings den Beitrag nicht mehr. Ich ging nämlich damals auch davon aus, dass es dort so ne Regel nicht gibt, dem war eben nicht so. Die Franzosen sind allerdings nicht so verkrampft wie unsere Rotsocken...


----------



## M::::: (5. Januar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gibt es dort aber genauso Bikeverbote wie bei uns in BaWü. Scheint aber mehr toleriert zu werden



Das einzige mir bekannte Verbot, ist der kleine Streckenabschnitt von der Ferme Auberge am Hohneck Ri Route de Cretes. Der lässt sich aber schmerzfrei umfahren und ist wohl den Bustouristikern geschuldet,die von der Hütte aus bis zur kleinen Schlucht und wieder zurück latschen.


----------



## gringo77 (5. Januar 2009)

Hy rayc,
vielen dank für die vielen infos, ist sehr hilfreich.
Was heist die 2m Regel??? Noch nie gehört 

Viele Grüße und danke auch an alle anderen, Vorschläge werden trotzdem noch gerne angenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. Januar 2009)

gringo77 schrieb:


> Was heist die 2m Regel??? Noch nie gehört



Das ist so eine alberne Regelung bei uns in Baden Württemberg (und in ähnlicher Form auch in anderen Bundesländern), die das Radfahren auf Wegen mit unter 2m Breite verbietet. Das ganze ist so schwachsinnig wie es klingt und wird zum Glück in aller Regel nicht ernst genommen.


----------



## gringo77 (5. Januar 2009)

Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört  naja, wo kein Kläger da kein Richter


----------



## Stefan4444 (14. Januar 2009)

ich habe mir gerade ein Video vom Kajak fahren auf der Ardeche angeschaut, schöne Landschaft, sehr leichtes Wildwasser und Bootsverleih für Touris. Vielleicht wäre das ja eine gute Kombi für euch, falls man in der Ecke auch biken kann, bin selbst noch nicht da gewesen. Achso sind 28 km auf dem Wasser, bzw. 1-2 Tage.


----------



## M::::: (14. Januar 2009)

Mann kann an der Ardeche ganz gut biken. Die MTB Wegenetze waren aber, als wir da waren,extrem schlecht ausgeschildert.
Außerdem schafft man s auch bei extrem sportlicher Fahrweise wohl kaum in 5 h bis dahin


----------



## Schwarzwild (14. Januar 2009)

An der unteren Ardèche selber ist es mit beiken auch nicht so gut bestellt, aber nur wenige km aufwärts, z.B. oberhalb von Joyeuse, entlang des Nebenflüsschens Beaume wenn es richtig in die Cevennen hochgeht, wird es traumhaft. Ausgeschildertes MTB-Wegenetz allerdings Fehlanzeige: Man muss sich an Wanderwege halten.
Ich hatte IGN-Karten der Gebiete Beaume & Drobie, Montagne Ardèchoise, Aubenas

Ob das ein "rundum-sorglos 3-Tage Trip ist, dürfte allerdings dahingestellt sein.


----------



## henk66 (27. Januar 2009)

moin gringo77

nach österreich oder berchtesgaden würde ich nicht gehen, dort ist es sicherlich feuchter als im recht sonnigen klima der vogesen, wobei es dort im juni und auch sonst natürlich mal gut schütten kann.

nicht alles was die bikemagazine schreiben ist wahr, von wegen, dass  es keine bikeverbote in den vogesen gibt. interessieren brauch dich das aber nicht. einfach die trails fahren und im notfall einen auf unwissend machen. aber es wird dich eh niemand danach fragen.

colmar selber als ausgangspunkt ist nicht optimal. ich kann dir das thurtal empfehlen.
einfach die lokale ign 1:25000 karte kaufen und los gehts. thanner hubel, le molkenrain, grand ballon, grand ventron (hier zb bike verbot) liegt alles über dem tal und sind lohnende ziele. als ausgangsort ist thann selber oder kruth mit seinem camping (www.schlossberg.fr), auf dem man auch kleine chalets mieten kann und der bei einem netten see liegt, zu empfehlen.

viel spass henk66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomba (27. Januar 2009)

ich würde auch mal wieder in die Vogesen fahren. 
Kruth ist echt nett, der Camping ist auch schön, und die Trails sind einmalig. 
In Le Markstein das ist das Skigebiet zum Grand Ballon gab es vor Jaaaahren mal einen Tellerlift der hat Biker hochgezogen. Die haben an die Teller eine Kordel mit nem Gelenk gefuddelt und das dann an den Vorbau vom Bike gehängt, abenteuerlich aber hat gefunzt. Da war damals auch ne DH Strecke. 
In den Vogesen gibt es auch überall sog "Ferme Auberges" das sind einfache Herbergen wo es landestypisches Essen und ein Dach über dem Kopf gibt. 
Einfach ne schöne Gegend. 
Viel Spaß.


----------



## iglg (27. Januar 2009)

Esterell-Gebirge, Raum Frejus.

Weiß jetzt gerade nicht, ob man das in 5 Stunden schafft, aber Anfang Juni ist das bestimmt traumhaft da. Wir waren mal im April da, und da war es schon super.
Schöne trockene Trails, herrliche Ausblicke, auch auf das Meer.


----------



## tzek57 (2. März 2009)

halllo Leute
Probiert mal das Val de Villé,im mittel Elsass .Das schonste Tal (Roger Siffert ein regional Sanger)


----------



## Bergfühler (6. April 2009)

Hallo Gringo,

wenn Du noch 2 Tage länger fahren kannst, empfehle ich Dir eine Montblanc-Umrundung. Ist erstaunlich gut fahrbar und hat sehr alpine Ambiente.
www.bergfuehlung.de


----------

